# food



## betsie (Sep 14, 2010)

hi just a quick question. I was just wondering what people feed there puppy and how much and also when . thanx


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

You'll find lots of great information on this forum about diet, so you've come to the right place!

My Vizsla eats a raw food diet. She eats twice a day (breakfast and dinner) and is almost 14 months.


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

Our Vizsla also eats raw food.

When he was 8 weeks old we would feed him 1 chicken wing and 2 bits of beef 3 times a day. Now he is older he has just a bit more split into 2 meals.

As a good guide you can feed 3-5% of body weight - not sure whether that's just for raw food?


----------



## betsie (Sep 14, 2010)

i was thinking about the barff diet but i don't know much about it really !! betsie gets fed 4 times a day on dry food with tuna or chicken mixed in and shes liking it at the mo !


----------



## Drago (Jun 11, 2010)

betsie said:


> hi just a quick question. I was just wondering what people feed there puppy and how much and also when . thanks


We feat Drago with regular doggie food first. He didn't like it and started to lose weight. 
I started try out with raw meet and fish. I saw he started like the food so he is on a raw diet. 
Some days I give him the start kibbles.. if I run out of time. 

Here in the Netherlands we have 'ready fresh meat' you can buy it in frozen sausages per kilo. Drago is now 5 months. When he was around 4 months he needed 1,5 kilo per day. Now we are feeding him 900grams per day. 6 days meet, 1 day fish. He is loving it. 

ATM I am trying with the Barf diet. He loves it too. But I am not really comfortable to put him on 100% barf. I am afraid that I am not give him every protein he needs. 
I gave him chicken (expect the legs), rabbit and goat bones. I also gave him kidneys and liver.. he liked every piece of it. 

Drago gets 2 meals a day. He is looking good. Is very energetic and is coat is in a good condition. Our vet also said that he looks good. She said every should feed raw


----------



## sang (Oct 6, 2010)

ours seems to like natural balance vension/sweet potato. supposedly is good for dogs with allargies

we also tried orijen for puppies and that wasnt so great b/c he'd have soft/mushy stool.


with venison scooby has solid stool which is great


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Natural Balance is so far best for Sam. Poop is nice and firm. Sam has had exact same experience as "sang" posted above.
Nice to finally find something that works.

Apparently Sam was allergic to chicken, but also to Orjen's puppy food version.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

We feed raw as well. We were feeding 3x/day, but I'm starting to wean to 2x/day now at 9 mos old. We do chicken backs, turkey necks, chicken necks, beef, heart, liver, he doesn't like kidney, and I just ordered some green tripe. When we do give some kibble, it's chicken soup for the puppy soul. We also give some sweet potato, yogurt, cottage cheese, fruits, and my dog's favorite is green beans. ha! he can tolerate milk well so I put a little milk in his crate as a treat for when I leave. 

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/ is a great website to review the kibble you feed your dog.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Can't find "Natural Balance" on http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/index.php

How is "Orijen Puppy" a 6 star dog food when it contains _*Sodium Selenite*_? It is widely documented that selenium poisoning is far more prevalent than previously thought.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We feed our puppy (who is 16 weeks) Taste of the Wild. So far it has been great! We feed her 3 times a day 1/2 cup each time (I've tried to up her food, but her stool gets loose). She gets treats for training and also a Kong 2 times a day stuffed with peanut butter and kibble.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

datacan, I'm unaware of what sodium selenite is. Do you have any good info on it?

Thanks!
Laura


----------

